# Peta is at it again



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Just told on the local news that peta has asked UTC to drop its fishing program because the fish feel too much pain. I just really do not understand those people.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

they are all mental nut cases...need to be certified & lock away


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

I may not always agree with groups such as PETA, or groups such as the NRA for that matter, but such groups do keep America on its moral and ethical toes. 

As to whether fish feel or do not feel pain; one suspects they do, most living things do. This then raises the moral and ethical question of how much "humane respect" to show this living thing when it is literally fighting for its life and dangling off a barbed hook?


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

Haggis said:


> I may not always agree with groups such as PETA, or groups such as the NRA for that matter, but such groups do keep America on its moral and ethical toes.
> 
> As to whether fish feel or do not feel pain; one suspects they do, most living things do. This then raises the moral and ethical question of how much "humane respect" to show this living thing when it is literally fighting for its life and dangling off a barbed hook?


That's why I only use barbless circle hooks. What is ethical about PeTa being a mouthpiece for the terrorists ALF and ELF?


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

jross said:


> What is ethical about PeTa being a mouthpiece for the terrorists ALF and ELF?


I do not much care for whom PETA is a mouthpiece, other than for the animals themselves. The fact is that I have always fished, hunted, and trapped, and it is likely I will continue these activities so long as I am able, but PETA, and such animal rights groups, have caused me and countless millions of others around the world to slow down and take a closer look at our treatment of these living beings we pursue.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

PETA never made me do anything. Ive always had some compassion and respect for any critter I harvested. PETA cares nothing for the animals it preach's about, Check out their no kill shelters. Whoops, guess there isnt such a thing. They are people who prey on other people and use animals and animal welfare to do it. Only one thing drives PETA, greed and that is a greed for money. There are true "animal welfare" groups out there that truly do care for the animals and some run alot of municipal shelters. I encourage all outdoors people, farmers etc to write or call PETA and ask for all their pamphlets and paper work or visit their website. Its useful as kindling, well some of its too glossy to burn real good. Aint much count for TP either. Womens groups are even offended by PETA and their Nude/strippers. Do some research on PETA and a few of their ilk, may surprise you what they really are.


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Sorry, but you aren't using the correct terminology. They're NOT fish, they're "sea kittens". Please use the edit function to corret your posts!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

UH NO fish are fish and they were fed to the masses long before PETA.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

That why if the stream is full of PETA members opposing your fishing you should only fish with dynamite.

People Eating Tasty Animals.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

Haggis said:


> I do not much care for whom PETA is a mouthpiece, other than for the animals themselves. The fact is that I have always fished, hunted, and trapped, and it is likely I will continue these activities so long as I am able, but PETA, and such animal rights groups, have caused me and countless millions of others around the world to slow down and take a closer look at our treatment of these living beings we pursue.


Something you should have been doing all along. Those groups also have created serious problems with horses, bears, wild geese, and other species with their emotionally driven objections and lawsuits over the research and opinion of those who more qualified to make wildlife decisions.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

oldasrocks said:


> That why if the stream is full of PETA members opposing your fishing you should only fish with dynamite.
> 
> People Eating Tasty Animals.



That is so inhumane. Electroshocking would be my choice.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

jross said:


> Something you should have been doing all along. Those groups also have created serious problems with horses, bears, wild geese, and other species with their emotionally driven objections and lawsuits over the research and opinion of those who more qualified to make wildlife decisions.


Unlike some folk, I don't know _everything_, I don't think of _everything_, and I don't see _everything_ from every angle; animal rights groups, whether I agree with their or not add some depth to my perception. 

Over the years, and after listening to countless opinions, I've stopped doing some things I used to think of as quite humane; for instance, due to it being quite cruel to the animal, I no longer will set a "leg-hold" steel trap in any but a drowning situation (no land sets, ever), and I will no longer hunt with a bow and arrows. I think, as is the case with most issues, everyone should decide for themselves, but in my opinion, both of the above mentioned means of harvesting animals are generally cruel and inhumane.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

Haggis said:


> Unlike some folk, I don't know _everything_, I don't think of _everything_, and I don't see _everything_ from every angle; animal rights groups, whether I agree with their or not add some depth to my perception.
> 
> Over the years, and after listening to countless opinions, I've stopped doing some things I used to think of as quite humane; for instance, due to it being quite cruel to the animal, I no longer will set a "leg-hold" steel trap in any but a drowning situation (no land sets, ever), and I will no longer hunt with a bow and arrows. I think, as is the case with most issues, everyone should decide for themselves, but in my opinion, both of the above mentioned means of harvesting animals are generally cruel and inhumane.


Maybe you were a poor shot with a bow.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Haggis said:


> I may not always agree with groups such as PETA, or groups such as the NRA for that matter, but such groups do keep America on its moral and ethical toes.
> 
> As to whether fish feel or do not feel pain; one suspects they do, most living things do. This then raises the moral and ethical question of how much "humane respect" to show this living thing when it is literally fighting for its life and dangling off a barbed hook?


As much as it would show for us if we were edible size for it to eat, and it decided to eat us?

ie: none whatsoever?


----------



## uhcrandy (Sep 16, 2010)

I look at this as a religious issue. I beleive God created this world, and put all things here for Mans benifit. We should be good stewards of gods gift. He gave us the animals to eat. There is nothing wrong with doing so. Just my 2c.
Thanks


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

uhcrandy said:


> I look at this as a religious issue. I beleive God created this world, and put all things here for Mans benifit. We should be good stewards of gods gift. He gave us the animals to eat. There is nothing wrong with doing so. Just my 2c.
> Thanks


EXACTLY:rock:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

uhcrandy said:


> I look at this as a religious issue. I beleive God created this world, and put all things here for Mans benifit. We should be good stewards of gods gift. He gave us the animals to eat. There is nothing wrong with doing so. Just my 2c.
> Thanks


Yep.
Told Peter to "kill and eat".
Recall Jesus collected a coin out of a fishes mouth. Don't recall Him throwing it back?


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Even seeing the name PITA makes my blood boil! "People inciting terrorist activities" about sums it up!


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

I usta think that the arrow was a cruel way for animals to die ( though I wasn't against others favoring that method) 'til I saw a hunting show one day where a fellow shot an Elk with an arrow, then when it ran off he called it back an shot it AGAIN..Just try that with a 30-30...Obviously the pain level from a cut is much less than the trauma of a bullet hit..maybe the death comes a little slower with a bow, but i believe it to be less painful than a firearm...


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

> Even seeing the name PITA makes my blood boil! "People inciting terrorist activities" about sums it up!


 Well its PETA or People Exonerating Terrorist Activities, only illustrates the extremes of their main activity of seperating good people from their money


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Ross said:


> Well its PETA or People Exonerating Terrorist Activities, only illustrates the extremes of their main activity of seperating good people from their money


:smiley-laughing013: thats what I get for doing too many things at the same time, I cant even spell pEta right :smiley-laughing013:


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Guess they could be enabling or encouraging terroist activities too.... all true enough, and simply tars themselves with the same brush. No feathers though cause that'd be using animals!


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

PETA should work on cleaning up the roadkill problem.:icecream:


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

Sorry to disagree, but nothing good
ever came from PETA. They are a
terrorist organization, worth of little
(or no) respect. In about one more
generation, sport hunting and fur
trapping will be a thing of the past.
Fishing will only take a little longer.
We are simply postponing the
inevitable, for a while.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

@ DavidU...I agree. Guess they fail to understand that that is what THEIR ancestors did to survive(hunt, fish, eat meat, keep farm animals for food, etc..).


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Each of us has to decide for ourselves what methods were prefer to harvest game and fish with dependent on laws of course. Foothold traps set on land are humane when properly setup, proper sizes used and checked within 24 hours. We trap alot of critters on land and a properly set foothold is crucial to alot of game management plans. Archery can be humane too but as with all harvesting devices planning ahead and practice are key ingredients whether land trapping, bow hunting, gunhunting or fishing. On the footholds and land issue Ive dispatched alot of sleeping animals in footholds so I fail to see the inhumane part? Most problems with footholds and land/live capture sets is people using TOO BIG A TRAP. A no.11 will hold any animal from fox on down to muskrat. A 1.75 or smaller is all that's needed for coyotes. With the addition of some no.3's or 4's for beaver these 2 traps will hold anything most will ever encounter.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

you mean "People Exaggerating about the Trauma of Animals"?


----------

